# Rapala CD lures



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Are CD7's or CD9's better for larger Sydney pelagics. ie Kingies? I tried a CD9 the other day and noticed that the trolling speed had to be fairly fast to keep it beating. Is the CD7 better suited for yak trolling speeds or am I just lazy. I'd be interested in others experiences and success with these lures.


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm the worst person to ask re Rapala CD7's - the only thing I've caught, was a foul hooked flatty, all of 3cm long  
I'm still hopefull that one day I'll score on a CD-7. My 10cm x-rap has faired better - giving me Bonito and Tailor.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

i've caught quite a few bonito on my CD7's and caught a kingie on a xrap


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Hi Keza and Paulb,
I found an amazing "How to fish and tune a CD" article on the Rapala site. Some of it is applicable to high speed trolling but there are some real eye openers such as when the surface aerea of the line in the water is grater than the area of the bib the lure goes completely dead ie. let out too much line and you may as well troll a stick. It also seems they are designed for a faster trolling speed. Heres the link 
http://www.rapalaworld.com/images/fasttrollingcdmagnums.doc


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I tend to watch the rod tip to see when it is jiggling and if i need to go faster or slower.
It it stops, i usually have weed on it.


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

Has anyone trolled other lures like the halco 190mm[ lazer?] for kings?What is the deadliest hard body on kings?
Regards,
johnny


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

I'm with Ken on this. By all means troll your way out to the mark, but once there sps and jigs are the most effective artificials


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks Ken and Peril as between the lines,a sounder perfects the sp and fresh squid approach via Tugboat's vertical presentations.I used to troll halco lasers in northern Australia and I was curious as to how deadly they would be around Sydney.Similarly,few people seem to use slices or smith jigs.Do multi hook jigs[like the new silstars or old black magic brand of snapper fly/bait hook] work in a fancy paternoster way on deeper [larger?] kings?
Regards,
johnny


----------

